# Poor Blood Angels...



## dnalloht (Aug 25, 2011)

I built this army a few years ago when I didn't know how to build a good army, I've recently started to refine it, make it faster/more effective, it's just not fun anymore as I am getting my butt kicked by "rule mongers" ( no offense meant, I do realize in competing this is who we are). To be honest I don't like 5th ed, 4th was much more fun for all involved I think.
Is there anything I can do to compete with the rest of them, to make it fun again?

Mephiston
recently bumped a squad from 5 to 10 normal Terminators
Furioso Dred
Bro Corbulo
2x 10 man Tactical squads
1x 10 man Assault squad
Land raider
Land speeder w/multi melta, I think im on to something here as it can deep strike 
Baal predator.

This is close to 2000 points. Its in my armies.
I've been told more assault marines and rhinos, and personally mephiston isn't that great anymore. I'm open to other ideas, Thanks!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

What you need to be competitive is to go really far one way or the other. You can either play all Jump Pack Assault Marines or go for all your dudes in Razorbacks, mixing the two will just make it easier for your opponent. What you have just now just falls between two stoll you have a bunch of vehicles but not enough to be mech, you have some assault troops but not enough to assault with. 

To you which of these archetypes would be more fun to play, everyone with rocket-pants or everyone in tinboxes?


----------



## dnalloht (Aug 25, 2011)

I guess assault, it was really cause I like variety, not same old same old. But I think that's my problem, I don't like having the same army everyone else has so I end up doing both.


----------



## dnalloht (Aug 25, 2011)

Also being a rule monger is my friends reference to the last game I played.
The guy had 2k point worth of chimeras w/multilasers, packed with lascannon infantry, and his hq had some kind of boos or defense against deep strikers. I have no idea how to play with someone who sits in the corner, never moves, and just shoots. Is there a good way to counter that? Think it was GK. :boredom:


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Well you don't really need to be the same as everyone else, just be a bit more focussed in what you're trying to do. Are you able to convert any of the Terminators you have to Assault Terminators? You could do something like this 

HQ 
Librarian
- Shield of Sangunius
- Blood Lance

Elites
2 Sanguinary Priests 
- Jump Packs

1 Sanguinary Priests 
- Terminator Armour

5 Assault Terminators
- 2 Thunderhammers + Storm Shields
- 3 Lightning Claws
- Land Raider Crusader
- - Extra Armour
- - Multi-melta

Troops

10 Assault Marines
- 2 Meltaguns
- Powerfist

10 Assault Marines
- 2 Meltaguns
- Powerfist

10 Tactical Marines
- Meltagun
- Missile Launcher
- Rhino

10 Tactical Marines
- Meltagun
- Missile Launcher
- Land Raider Godhammer
- - Extra Armour
- - Multi-melta

bang on 2000 points

Now that is some vehicles and some Jump Infantry. It's not the worlds most competitive list but I reckon I could win games with that and it's always fun assaulting people with I5, S5 Lightning Claws.



> Also being a rule monger is my friends reference to the last game I played.
> The guy had 2k point worth of chimeras w/multilasers, packed with lascannon infantry, and his hq had some kind of boos or defense against deep strikers. I have no idea how to play with someone who sits in the corner, never moves, and just shoots. Is there a good way to counter that? Think it was GK.


Heh sounds exactly like my Coteaz Inquisition list. Use jump Infantry with cover to get in close, don't bother deep striking and try to take a flank. It's a tricky list but weak in assault so you just need to get in close and do it ugly. You will not out shoot it. Just watch out for Deathcult assassins.


----------



## dnalloht (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey, thanks for all the good tips! I'll have to find the parts to do more converting, lost all my bits when I moved . Yeah I just couldn't get set up enough to get close, my land speeder was the only thing that did any damage!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

if your opponent just sits in a corner all game then why dont you use some drop pods?

pretty reliable and effective.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

One thing I would say is try to over load one side of the board, make him block his own line of sights, he cannot move those Chimeras if he wants to fire them so if you get in his flank it makes it hard. Also your vehicles are fast, use that to just zoom p the board as fast as you can popping smoke, yeah some of you will blow up, maybe all of them but that is still better than dying piecemeal in your back field somewhere.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Fallen said:


> if your opponent just sits in a corner all game then why dont you use some drop pods?
> 
> pretty reliable and effective.


Cotaez will vaporise your face, or make you land far enough away as to make no difference.


----------



## dnalloht (Aug 25, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> Cotaez will vaporise your face, or make you land far enough away as to make no difference.


Yes. Unfortunately, prior to this game, I used to use the termies for killing tanks. It used to work 60-75% of the time.
I played vs Orks, DE, CSM, SoB, Nids frequently before I moved, and held my own.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

GK will rape your face 90% of the time unless you are a master player, outflank 3 baal preds and chew him up a bit, but try to shoot him as much as you can from long range, because at 24", they destroy everything with shooting.


----------



## dnalloht (Aug 25, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> - Land Raider Godhammer
> - - Extra Armour
> - - Multi-melta
> 
> bang on 2000 points


Can they have one? its not in the dex, unless you mean the normal raider...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

dnalloht said:


> Can they have one? its not in the dex, unless you mean the normal raider...


Yeah I mean the plain one, Twin-Linked Lascannons and Heavy Bolter is the Godhammer, It's actually a Phobos pattern Land Raider with Godhammer pattern Lascannons, but that's all just fluff so ignore it. I can see how that could be confusing though if you didn't know that.


----------



## dnalloht (Aug 25, 2011)

yeah, not too big on all the fluff there's a lot of it , getting there though.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

GK are the single biggest pain in the backside only time I've ever beat them was when opponent screwed up deployment big style and the dice gods had a proper sad on with him. He put everything in reserve and then came through one squad at atime and mephiston death coy and libby dread chewed through the whole lot piecemeal it was only after I realised just how lucky I was with instant death rule for psykers


----------



## dnalloht (Aug 25, 2011)

instant death rule for psykers?


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Nemesis force swords cause instant death for psykers and daemons


----------



## dnalloht (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh yeah. Mephiston is over priced, and slighted. He doesn't even have an iron halo for an invuln. Cool model though, but for the army, I need to replace him.


----------



## dnalloht (Aug 25, 2011)

Ok, can anyone give me a good comparison between, blood fist and blood talon? Also, what in the world IS that number in the parentheses on the furioso profile??


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

:santa:


dnalloht said:


> Ok, can anyone give me a good comparison between, blood fist and blood talon? Also, what in the world IS that number in the parentheses on the furioso profile??


Blood Fist = Power Fist (Dreadnought Close Combat Weapon) with Mat Ward spelling (since everything and their mother apparently must be named something with Blood in the Blood Angel Codex).
Blood Talon = Lightning Claw for Dreadnoughts. Its 2 Blood Talons that makes the Dread a blender for any non vehicle unit in close combat. Good stuff.


The number in parentheses is 3(4) on the A profile, right?
Thats indicating that the Dread has 4 attacks if you keep 2 identical DCCWs (as per normal CC weapons rules), if you mix and match (2 different weapons like 1 talon and 1 fist) you drop to 3 attacks.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

dnalloht said:


> Ok, can anyone give me a good comparison between, blood fist and blood talon? Also, what in the world IS that number in the parentheses on the furioso profile??


Blood talons are brilliant against orks or nids or IG anything with low toughness or high numbers. 
Sooooooooo many dead


----------

